# ICSI with TESE



## caz1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi there
am new to this site and already have question!
Wondered if you could help....my hubbie has almost no sperm (mumps as teenager). 
Thru TESE in january they found a very few non motiles. When left for 24hrs they were described as a bit motile or "twitching". They then froze them , and then defrosted a sample which were no good. 
They have suggested we try ICSI (I seem ok) with TESE 24 hrs before e/c, hopefully giving teh sperm time to become motile before using them .

Do you think this sounds remotely feasible? Have you ever known it work in situations like this, with so few sperm, that are only motile after 24 hours? I have also heard that if sperm cant survive freezing they probably arent any good - can you get round this with ICSI anyway?

Should we even bother with ICSI - or just start thinking about DI?

Would be really grateful for your honest advice
Caz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



caz1 said:


> Hi there
> am new to this site and already have question!
> Wondered if you could help....my hubbie has almost no sperm (mumps as teenager).
> Thru TESE in january they found a very few non motiles. When left for 24hrs they were described as a bit motile or "twitching". They then froze them , and then defrosted a sample which were no good.
> ...


----------



## caz1 (Feb 19, 2003)

HI Peter thanks so much
Just to be clear are you saying that - it might be better if they just used the sperm immediately rather than waiting 24hrs - as the motility is irrelevant anyway??
Also you say very poor samples from TESE survive freezing OK ....ours didnt seem to, do you think this MIGHT be because they left it for 24hrs before they froze it. If we froze again is there a chance that next time some might defrost ok?

We aare planning on ICSI and TESE in May. So I think the clinic will probably just do TESE the once in May and use fresh sperm because they dont like to do too many TESE procedures.....but should they maybe do one now and freeze immediateky and another one in May?

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Caz,

I have ICSI using sperm from TESE. My husband has Cystic Fibrosis - which basically means he's got a 'natural vasectomy' in the most simplest of terms.

My Clinic do not do ICSI using fresh sperm from TESE for a number of reasons - one being the fact that they may not get any sperm on the day, which would then add extra pressure/stress on you - having gone through the whole drug protocol and being ready for EC and secondly, their results actually tend to verge on being better having used Frozen sperm from TESE.

When we queried this latter reason with my Consultant - he basically told us that if anything by freezing/thawing the sperm, it gives the embryologists another level of selecting the best sperm - i.e. those that never survived would most likely not have been suitable to have been used to achieve a viable pregnancy had they been used from fresh! (Hope this makes sense!)

Our sperm was also frozen immediately after the procedure.

I hope this helps!

All the best.

love,

Sue


----------

